# cross the road a few meters away from me



## Translator96

Hei!

Minulle tuli eteen kinkkinen kysymys, sillä en ole varma pitäisikö "a moose crossed the road a few meters away from me" kääntää "hirvi ylitti tien muutaman metrin päässä/päästä minusta". Oma kielikorva sanoo, että "päässä" kuulostaa paremmalta, mutta en keksinyt asialle mitään järkevää selitystä ja ainakin nähdä-verbin kanssa käytetään "näin hirven muutaman metrin päästä". Sanoisin, että riippuu siis verbistä, mutta osaisiko joku auttaa? Kiitos!


----------



## Forkka

En tiedä, mutta koen, että ilmaisu riippuu siitä, missä on tarkastelupiste.

"Muutaman metrin päässä" on ulkopuolisen kuvaus tilanteesta. "Hirvi seisoi miehestä muutaman metrin päässä". 

"Muutaman metrin päästä" on sanamukaisesti omasta päästä katsottuna muutama metri poispäin.


----------



## Määränpää

Joltakin etäisyydeltä tapahtuvassa näkemisessä (samoin kuin muiden aistien avulla havaitsemisessa, ja lisäksi ainakin ampumisessa) tarkastelu tapahtuu jostain syystä dynaamisesti subjektista objektiin päin, siksi "päästä".

Tosin ei aina: _Näin hirven (joka oli) muutaman metrin päässä._


----------



## Malakias

Jos sanotaan "hirvi ylitti tien muutaman metrin päässä minusta", tapahtumapaikka ajatellaan tekijän kannalta, ja siksi ollaan inessiivissä. Hirven ylityspaikka on siis siellä muutaman metrin päässä.
Jos tapahtumaa ajatellaan kertojan kannalta, paikka on kertojasta poispäin, ja siksi elatiivi. Mutta sitä en osaa kunnolla perustella miksi jälkimmäisessa tapauksessa minusta oikeammalta tuntuisi sanoa "hirvi ylitti tien muutaman metrin päästä minua", ei "... päästä minusta". Perusteleisin sen vain vastaavalla konstruktiolla: "Auto suhahti ohi läheltä minua". Siihen ei todellakaan sovi "... läheltä minusta".


----------

